# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  VENTA DE ACEITE DE COCO EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA (s/.41 el kg)

## nicoleames

Hola! Somos productores de aceite de Coco Extra Virgen, tenemos stock en Lima. *Obtenido de la primera prensada de la pulpa del coco en frío, sin que intervenga ningún proceso físico ni químico.* Producción premium, bajo los más altos estándares de calidad, contamos con registro sanitario. 
Precio envasado:
180gr s/.18
230gr s/.23
450gr s/.36
1 kg s/.68
4kgs s/.220 
Precio al por mayor (venta por cajas x 12)
180gr s/.12
230gr s/.16
450gr s/.26
1 kg s/.52 
Precio a granel:
- Balde 10kg s/.430
- Balde 19kg s/.780 
Contacto: *Nicole Ames - 986927705 
Contamos también con aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN, Aceite de Oliva Virgen, aceitunas, aceite de moringa y aceite de jojoba.*Temas similares: VENDO ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN EN LIMA - DELIVERY GRATIS ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA ACEITE DE COCO (VIRGEN Y EXTRA VIRGEN) DE LA SELVA PERUANA

----------

